

Nvidia PR Response to Linus Torvald's Inflammatory Comments - Mitt
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=184564

======
kappaloris
"we have made a decision to support Linux on our GPUs by leveraging NVIDIA
common code"

what do they mean?

